# Results could be longer ?



## tungsol (Dec 17, 2010)

I logged in to my ncees account in CA and see Exam registration ends on Friday, February 18 (not JAN 21)

this is killing me arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Sac-PE (Dec 17, 2010)

tungsol said:


> I logged in to my ncees account in CA and see Exam registration ends on Friday, February 18 (not JAN 21) this is killing me arty-smiley-048:




This is for the registration with NCEES, but to refile with board and pay the fees its Jan 21st

http://pels.ca.gov/applicants/schedule_eng_refile.pdf

So hoping for earlier results


----------



## Rey Villa (Dec 20, 2010)

This is taking way to long. How can we even concentrate at work?


----------

